# Chest X-ray 71020



## mmunoz21

I have a claim from the ER doc 99284, 71020-26..then the hospital bills their Revenue Code 324 (chest x-ray) without any modifiers, tehn I get a claim from Radilogist group for the 71020-26 also, all on the same date of service.. The facility owns the equipment....  Is the ED doctor allowed to bill the chest x-ray? he just ordered the test, the radiologist read it and interprets it...

How is this handled??????


----------



## jimbo1231

*No Professional Component for ED Doc*

Marilyn,

If all the ED doc did was order the test, you can't bill for a 71020-26 for professional component. If the Ed doc interperted the X-Ray and documented it properly you could bill for it with the 26 modifier. However both the radiologist who also billed and the ED doc will not both be paid by Medicare and some other payors. That often becomes a political football in most hospitals since Medicare will pay only 1 interp.

Jim Strafford  CEDC  MCS-P


----------

